# 'European style' enclosure for juvies/young adults?



## antinous (Nov 3, 2018)

I've noticed after watching a couple 'collection tour' videos that some of the European keepers use this 'hinged/latched'/'breeding box' (they call them breeding boxes on Amazon?) plastic tubs to keep their tarantulas in. It comes with holes pre-punched and I actually quite like the look (20:44 on this video). Where do you guys find these? Would love to pick up some, but on Amazon they're like $15+ for one. Does anyone know where to find these cheap?


----------



## lazarus (Nov 3, 2018)

Those are Braplast tubs, they can be bought online from many different places and also at reptile/inverts expos. I like the 1.3 l ones but I'm not a big fan of the 3l one cause it's too shallow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Minty (Nov 3, 2018)

Try ebay. They're only £1 a tub here so I can't see why they'd be more expensive over there.


----------



## antinous (Nov 3, 2018)

lazarus said:


> Those are Braplast tubs, they can be bought online from many different places and also at reptile/inverts expos. I like thee 1.3 l ones but  I'm not a big fan of the 3l one cause it's too shallow


Did a quick search on them and so far I've only found sellers in the UK. Pretty cheap 1.99 Euros, compared to $15.99 for the ones on Amazon..guess I'll have to do some more digging.


----------



## lazarus (Nov 3, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Did a quick search on them and so far I've only found sellers in the UK. Pretty cheap 1.99 Euros, compared to $15.99 for the ones on Amazon..guess I'll have to do some more digging.


spidershop.pl has them for 1.3 € for the small one, 1.5 € for the 3l one and 2.5 € for the large cubic one (19x19x19). Not sure if they can be shipped to the US.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 3, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> I've noticed after watching a couple 'collection tour' videos that some of the European keepers use this 'hinged/latched'/'breeding box' (they call them breeding boxes on Amazon?) plastic tubs to keep their tarantulas in. It comes with holes pre-punched and I actually quite like the look (20:44 on this video). Where do you guys find these? Would love to pick up some, but on Amazon they're like $15+ for one. Does anyone know where to find these cheap?


Yea there ok it’ll work for a small juvie, bigger Slings, but the lid doesn’t stay on so well and the plastic is kinda flimsy. 
If you pick it up the whole thing buckles somewhat. 
The EXO TERRA Breeding Box is nice. Lid on top which is nicer than the normal Faunariums/critter keepers. Two feeding latches on the sides and lots of ventilation.
I have only one, and plan on getting a couple more before the final enclosures.
Was 14.99€ on Amazon for the medium.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 3, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Yea there ok it’ll work for a small juvie, bigger Slings, but the lid doesn’t stay on so well and the plastic is kinda flimsy.
> If you pick it up the whole thing buckles somewhat.
> The EXO TERRA Breeding Box is nice. Lid on top which is nicer than the normal Faunariums/critter keepers. Two feeding latches on the sides and lots of ventilation.
> I have only one, and plan on getting a couple more before the final enclosures.
> Was 14.99€ on Amazon for the medium.


Ah, got it. I was drawn by the 'cheap price' (apparently only in Europe though) and wanted a step up between deli cups and Sterilite tubs, but I don't have a clue where to find them in the US. I normally just use tubs at that point because they're much cheaper than Exo Terra and I can adjust the ventilation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 3, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Ah, got it. I was drawn by the 'cheap price' (apparently only in Europe though) and wanted a step up between deli cups and Sterilite tubs, but I don't have a clue where to find them in the US. I normally just use tubs at that point because they're much cheaper than Exo Terra and I can adjust the ventilation.


Exo Terra breeding boxes small/med/Lg 
A little pricey but good quality, you will always have them. For a bigger sling upgrade or sub adult upgrade. I’m about to put my M.Balfouri communal in one.  

Try driving to the container store I think that’s what it’s called, it’s been forever since I’ve been back home. 
They have everything literally.


----------



## antinous (Nov 3, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Exo Terra breeding boxes small/med/Lg
> A little pricey but good quality, you will always have them. For a bigger sling upgrade or sub adult upgrade. I’m about to put my M.Balfouri communal in one.
> 
> Try driving to the container store I think that’s what it’s called, it’s been forever since I’ve been back home.
> They have everything literally.


Yea, I normally go there, but it's a tad pricey. I use some of their tubs for large NW species enclosures, otherwise I go Target/Walmart/Menards to pick up some Sterilite enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 3, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Yea, I normally go there, but it's a tad pricey. I use some of their tubs for large NW species enclosures, otherwise I go Target/Walmart/Menards to pick up some Sterilite enclosures.


Yea I wish we had a Wal-Mart here
Sooo many containers I could use from there. Gotta get creative somewhat here in EU, like the Rocher Arboreal setup.


----------



## antinous (Nov 3, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Yea I wish we had a Wal-Mart here
> Sooo many containers I could use from there. Gotta get creative somewhat here in EU, like the Rocher Arboreal setup.


I'd have to say I like the European style enclosures better, I feel like you would have a larger variety as well. I remember talking to someone who was able to buy glass/acrylic enclosures for quite cheap


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 3, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> I'd have to say I like the European style enclosures better, I feel like you would have a larger variety as well. I remember talking to someone who was able to buy glass/acrylic enclosures for quite cheap


It depends, there’s a few in UK that I like but shipping is so stupid expensive to Germany.


----------



## antinous (Nov 3, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> It depends, there’s a few in UK that I like but shipping is so stupid expensive to Germany.


That's to offset the cheap cost of tarantulas


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 3, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> That's to offset the cheap cost of tarantulas


Hahaha yea it is


----------



## viper69 (Nov 3, 2018)

These are only in Europe. However you can use Really Useful Boxes, they are easy to use, AND they are stackable, with locking lids!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## John2097 (Nov 3, 2018)

Those braplast container are pretty good.  I use them for Asian burrowing species too but  upward position lol


----------



## antinous (Nov 3, 2018)

John2097 said:


> View attachment 291250
> View attachment 291251
> View attachment 291252
> View attachment 291250
> ...


Where did you find them?


----------



## johnny quango (Nov 3, 2018)

I have to disagree on the build quality side of the braplast containers I've been using this for over 5 years since I came back into the hobby and I've never had any issues whatsoever and in my experience the lids are tight fitting, stackable and the pre-drilled holes are positioned so that air keeps flowing


----------



## John2097 (Nov 3, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Where did you find them?


Only Got them from my friend.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 3, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> I was drawn by the 'cheap price' (apparently only in Europe though)


Yeah, they don't sell them in the US AFAIK. Then again, we can't get AMAC boxes here so it kinda evens out.



8LeggedLair said:


> The EXO TERRA Breeding Box is nice. Lid on top which is nicer than the normal Faunariums/critter keepers. Two feeding latches on the sides and lots of ventilation.


They're awful IMO, the feeding hatches are flimsy and break too easily, and they're too shallow. The flat faunariums are much better, they at least allow for a decent amount of sub.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 3, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Yeah, they don't sell them in the US AFAIK. Then again, we can't get AMAC boxes here so it kinda evens out.
> 
> 
> 
> They're awful IMO, the feeding hatches are flimsy and break too easily, and they're too shallow. The flat faunariums are much better, they at least allow for a decent amount of sub.


Mine is perfect, nothing loose about it and doesn’t give a loud snap like the other ones do and startles my T
Keepers preference I guess that’s why there’s so many choices


----------



## John2097 (Nov 7, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Where did you find them?


Ebay have them too
Here’s the link

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JN-Plastic...m=352466479543&_trksid=p2056116.c100930.m5375


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 7, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Where did you find them?


Really über cheap that he found on eBay. Unless you want to wait over a month for the package from China. Order from the UK instead.


----------



## antinous (Nov 7, 2018)

Ended up making my own enclosures from model car display cases, I’m a pretty impatient person haha. But thanks tho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeyD (Nov 8, 2018)

The ebay ones all come from China and they arrive cracked and useless because they ship everything in bubble mailers and don't care if it gets damaged.  Of the 4 I ordered only one survived the trip and I had to put tape on a few small cracks.  
I like them as far as functionality and appearance and would buy more if I knew they wouldn't arrive broken.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 8, 2018)

MikeyD said:


> The ebay ones all come from China and they arrive cracked and useless because they ship everything in bubble mailers and don't care if it gets damaged.  Of the 4 I ordered only one survived the trip and I had to put tape on a few small cracks.
> I like them as far as functionality and appearance and would buy more if I knew they wouldn't arrive broken.


Wow that’s really Sh$&tty of them, it doesn’t matter how much something costs, it is their obligation to ship said thing they’re selling, whatever said thing maybe. 
I’ve learned my lesson after my first order placed from there. After 65 days of wait, 2 customs phone calls they called me btw 
And 30€ to obtain the package I was furious.


----------

